
CDA 230 Reform Grows Up: PACT Act Has Problems, but Talks About the Right Things - aspenmayer
https://cyberlaw.stanford.edu/blog/2020/07/cda-230-reform-grows-pact-act-has-problems-it%E2%80%99s-talking-about-right-things
======
aspenmayer
Original title was too long. It was:

CDA 230 Reform Grows Up: The PACT Act Has Problems, But It’s Talking About the
Right Things

